# The Best Mountain Bike Handlebars



## Doug11 (Sep 2, 2020)

Honestly I think the industry started using 35mm diameter stem and bars just to change standards and add sales. The 31.8 stuff may not look as massive and cool but the work great and aren't overly stiff.


----------



## Sorileus86 (Aug 7, 2015)

Did you guys not look at the Spank 777 BearClaw handle bar ? Best damn bar I have ever used.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

While I get that most companies focus on similar sweep measurements between 8-10*, there are some noteworthy exceptions. Seems like a significant omission.


----------



## GH1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty sure Enve bars are not US-made. It'd be sweet if they were, just to have that option, but AFAIK, they're made in Taiwan just like all the rest.


----------



## spooky817 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very dissapointed to see two brands missing that should be at the very top of this list. 
SYNTACE has been a pioneer in making the most durable components and cosistently outdoes all other manufacturers in destructive testing performed by European magazines that do proper comparative tests and is a continous test winner for this very good reason. It is also the only handlebar manufacturer I know that offers a 10yr warranty on their bars, quite noteworthy! Maybe they are lesser known because they don't focus on marketing, rather focus on making thr best product on th emarket. 

SQlab are a bit newer on th emarket, but their reputation for bars has been gaining especially for their 16 degree sweep bars which are very popular. All bars are offered in the more common 12degrees as well. 

I'm a little confused how these two weren't on your radar, as I'm sure they would have been right at the top if they were. Anyhow, I suggest both are worth a look for any such further comparative write ups!


----------



## mudfish801 (Dec 14, 2007)

Spank Vibrocore 35 (alloy)? That would have been an interesting addition. Works for me. (And the rims).


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Spank Vibrocore is really good on fast chippy stuff; you can really notice the vibration damping. As far as compliance goes, I've been using a 31.8mm clamp Renthal Fatbar Lite for years. Richie Rude was (possibly still is? IDK) using one and he makes a ton more power than me, so apparently the flex was not harming his performance. I just put a set of PNW Range 3 35mm clamp on my son's bike and it is not as brutally stiff as others, but I still feel 31.8 is a better choice. But that bar in particular has a nice shape and backsweep that I really like.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Entrenador said:


> While I get that most companies focus on similar sweep measurements between 8-10*, there are some noteworthy exceptions. Seems like a significant omission.


That's what I was thinking. The Whiskey bar here has a 16 degree backsweep, but it's really tall. Whatever the back sweep is on the stock bar on my stumpjumper, it is not enough.


----------



## older'nslower (Feb 28, 2009)

Bars seem to be one of those personal preference items like saddles, just not as extreme. I've used a few different ones, but settled on Spank Spikes because they have enough give to keep my hands and wrists from fatiguing. I'm 160 pounds geared up, so they might be too noodly for a heavier guy. I've found that I need at least an 8 degree bend, I've tried 7 and it felt too aggressive; I had to have my elbows out farther than would be comfortable. 
One of my bars is the standard Spike, no vibracore, and the other is vibracore. I can't tell the difference, but then again, I'm using ODI Rogue grips which are some of the thicker ones on the market. I'm sure there are some bars on this list that would also work for me, but why change? If you haven't found yours yet, listen for the one that, like Neo, says "I'm the one."


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

People raving about 35mm and I do run them but it's urban legend that they're stiffer than 31.8, vendors can make handlebars as stiff or flex as they want regardless of the diameter. Also I'm not a big fan of carbon handlebars having seen them break in videos, every month there's something. I run them on one of my bikes just coz they came with the bike but much rather run aluminum, lower price and better fail characteristics. Not sure also why ppl want to hold the stiffest possible bars a tiny bit of bar flex is good for long days in the bike park IMO


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Ibis bars are my favorite now, followed by the ENVE M6 though I prefer 800mm. The Ibis has the flattest top/ends, which I like so my hands are not at an angle like on most bars that are not flat. The carbon Renthal is pretty nice too, for a high-rise option. It has good flex and it pretty stiff steering, Syntace carbon may be the strongest bars out there and I used them for 7-8 years but they are a bit stiff and only 780mm. I prefer the angle of the Ibis.


----------



## Hillcharl (1 mo ago)

This is helpful. I was planning on a Renthal Fat Bar Lite for my bike build, but now I’m thinking about the One Up Carbon if I can find the right rise.


----------

